# Backyard shoot NSFW!



## MissCream (Jul 14, 2011)

I did a small backyard shoot yesterday night and I thought I would post a couple! I am still learning lighting so c&c is much appreciated even if you only comment about one picture 
I am noticing some spots I need to clone out, my monitor is poorly calibrated and I edited these on my 55in TV lol.

1.






2.





3. Still not sure how I feel about this one.





4.





5. Just for fun


----------



## Patrice (Jul 14, 2011)

I like your concept, boudoir in the yard! Not much to comment on really, the lighting is good, the exposure is good, the processing is restrained, the girl is in focus.

B&W works for the theme. I like the 3rd photo the best.


----------



## adversus (Jul 14, 2011)

1, 2, and 3 are great in my opinion.  Three is pretty stellar.

Black and white really suits this type of shoot, at least to me.  She looks fairly tan, and to me that sort of clashes with the darkness.  I'd rather see tan skin against white sheets or something like that.


----------



## fokker (Jul 14, 2011)

Good work. I like 1, 2 and 4. Personally I really don't like #3 but I guess it could be one of those photos that people either love or hate. The last one needs a bit more black in the background, I can see your fence and shrubbery in there.


----------



## MissCream (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the comments! Yeah I think 3 will be a hit or miss, I can't even decide if I like it  I usually use two 330w strobes and an ocf but I was told my lighting was flat so this time I went with one 300w strobe  I'll edit the miscellaneous stuff out of the background in the last one


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2011)

Neat idea, and well executed! :thumbup:


----------



## MissCream (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Geaux (Jul 14, 2011)

I dig it.  Great idea for taking Boudoir out of the bedroom


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 14, 2011)

wonderfully done, what's NSFW?


----------



## mrpink (Jul 14, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> wonderfully done, what's NSFW?



agreed, that was the only real let down for me... the fact that they are SFW.






p!nK


----------



## vtf (Jul 14, 2011)

Did someone mow the back yard? 
I like the shots, good lighting but in #5 clone out the dirt spots along the lower frame.


----------



## MissCream (Jul 15, 2011)

vtf said:


> Did someone mow the back yard?
> I like the shots, good lighting but in #5 clone out the dirt spots along the lower frame.



Haha it's my side yard, the backyard has been recently landscaped! 

Thanks everyone


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 15, 2011)

You guys are silly.  You're only being nice because MissCream is h-o-double (maybe triple)-t...

Where's the sexiness?  Intimacy?  Isn't that what a boudoir photo is all about?  Or is it just a shot of a woman in her undergarments?

#1 - Where is she looking?  How is it sexy?  Perhaps if she had been covering up her crotch with her hands while looking at some panties on the ground, that would allude to her supposed nudity under her hands....

#2 - Right arm's covering is blown ... makes it look flat...again...what is she looking at and why so forlorn?  Where's the story behind why she is sad?

#3 - She has that sexy face-pushed-forward, lips slightly parted look...but where is the rest of her body?  What is someone doing to her backside to make her face look like that?

#4 - Why so scared...perhaps there should be a mysterious figure in the back...smoking a cigar...all you can is a faint out-line...his eyes...and a bit of the smoke

#5 - Is the sexy I'm looking for when I think boudoir, but it is so small in frame, it makes me feel like a voyeur and not something more intimately close...

Good job with the photos though...keep it up...I know you can create something sexy for sure...


----------



## invncblsonic143 (Jul 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 15, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> wonderfully done, what's NSFW?





mrpink said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > wonderfully done, what's NSFW?
> ...



And NSFW photos aren't allowed on TPF. It would be a shame if this post were deleted because it was labeled as such.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/197960-no-nude-nsfw-photos-allowed.html



ekool said:


> We have decided to shut down the Nude section here. As you know it was only created very recently and was done as a sort of experiment. However, I think it sent the wrong message about the intentions of our site here.
> 
> There is a rule, please do not post nude pictures in this section (or any section on the site) and no NSFW photos are allowed.
> 
> Thanks for your patience and understanding.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 15, 2011)

Told you all he's not an idiot...


----------



## gsgary (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice but they are in need of a rim/hair light to make them stand out more


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 15, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> Told you all he's not an idiot...



Hey, if I can't post tits in the noob dump, then why can other people?

Disclamer: I realize there are no tits in this thread and its not really NSFW.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 15, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> AgentDrex said:
> 
> 
> > Told you all he's not an idiot...
> ...



I'll post tits if you do


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 15, 2011)

NSFW = Not Suitable For Wife to see.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 15, 2011)

480sparky said:


> NSFW = Not Suitable For Wife to see.



I'm ok not married any more  but my partner of 13 years wouldn't mind


----------



## ryan_caldero (Jul 15, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Thanks for the comments! Yeah I think 3 will be a hit or miss, I can't even decide if I like it  I usually use two 330w strobes and an ocf but I was told my lighting was flat so this time I went with one 300w strobe  I'll edit the miscellaneous stuff out of the background in the last one



Great shots! They look good to me.. Were you shooting through an umbrella, bouncing, or just bare bulb? Can you tell me where you had the strobes positioned and approx how far from the subject? ... In any case these shots are awsum! Keep shootin!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2011)

The B&W tonality looks nice in these small web samples. I like the way she comes across as a "real woman", and not a siliconized bimbo.


----------



## MissCream (Jul 15, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> You guys are silly.  You're only being nice because MissCream is h-o-double (maybe triple)-t...
> 
> Where's the sexiness?  Intimacy?  Isn't that what a boudoir photo is all about?  Or is it just a shot of a woman in her undergarments?
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the critique!!

I think our ideas of sexy may be different, I strive to make women look classy and a pair of panties on the ground is frankly a little slutty! Number 3 is actually a crop of her flipping her hair back, she has an amazing jaw line and you couldn't really see it very well in the other pictures. I'll fix the glove in the second one, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## MissCream (Jul 15, 2011)

ryan_caldero said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the comments! Yeah I think 3 will be a hit or miss, I can't even decide if I like it  I usually use two 330w strobes and an ocf but I was told my lighting was flat so this time I went with one 300w strobe  I'll edit the miscellaneous stuff out of the background in the last one
> ...



I used a 2x2 soft box positioned almost directly to the left of me, subject was about 10 feet away


----------



## shortpants (Jul 15, 2011)

I love them. I like the high contrast and the lighting. I think she looks hot. :thumbup:


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 15, 2011)

> I think our ideas of sexy may be different, I strive to make women look classy and a pair of panties on the ground is frankly a little slutty!



Well, it was just an example...something more than her just looking at nothing in particular...what about a box of chocolates, a rose and a little note that she is looking at...less slutty-like?
I do like the photos...but they seem to be missing the sex appeal...they seem to me to be just photos of a gorgeous lady in her...pretty under-stuff...

And I am a guy so that would make our ideas of differences every now and again...I think slutty would be a "self-sensuality-device" in her hand and a smirk on her face...because the tip of the "device" is glossy wet...get that image outta yer head...I dare ya


----------



## MissCream (Jul 15, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> > I think our ideas of sexy may be different, I strive to make women look classy and a pair of panties on the ground is frankly a little slutty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input   Here are a couple more that aren't her looking at.. nothing lol







Not sure why she is all different colors in this one lol


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 15, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > AgentDrex said:
> ...



TOGTFO? :er:

Tits Or Get The **** Out


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 15, 2011)

I like all of them except for 3 in your first set, not sure why but I just don't care for it, and 2 in your second set, the pose seems awkward. My favorites are 5 from you first set and 1 from your second set. They are still pretty classy but also playful. An ornery lady if you will.


----------



## CBURKE (Jul 15, 2011)

I really like 1 and 2 of the first set. I am with you on 3, not sure how I feel. Great work!


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 15, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> > I think our ideas of sexy may be different, I strive to make women look classy and a pair of panties on the ground is frankly a little slutty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seems your idea of sexy is "She is going to have sex soon." I'm a dude, and I understand that thought. But sexy doesn't actually have to imply the act of sex. I personally think she did a great job of showing sexy without implying "Sex will happen soon!"


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 15, 2011)

gsgary said:


> I'll post tits if you do



No thanks, I can look at my own.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 15, 2011)

Raian-san said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I'll post tits if you do
> ...



You know it's very impolite not to share...:mrgreen:


----------



## LuckySe7en (Jul 18, 2011)

I like #2 the best.  lighting is great, i love the b&w.  the others just don't touch my soul like you want them to lol.  but good job


----------



## jgooz (Jul 18, 2011)

i love 1 and 2, i like 3 but it would be nice to see the same photo but with more of her hair back, perhaps a crop thing? anyhow great job on those. oh and im not too fond of the pink briefcase thingy one but thats just me


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 18, 2011)

three page? wtf? the photos werent even that good.


----------



## Malone (Jul 18, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> three page? wtf? the photos werent even that good.



What a stupid thing to say..


----------



## MissCream (Jul 18, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> three page? wtf? the photos werent even that good.



That hurts coming from such a talented photographer as yourself.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 18, 2011)

I put the 'eh' in sexy...

Something is interesting me at this moment.  What exactly makes for a sexy pose?  Is it just someone in their underwear looking at the camera.  Isn't sexy about sex hence the word sexy?  Shouldn't sexy conjure up feelings of passion?  These photos don't do that for me.  But I'm a repressed individual I guess.


----------



## Malone (Jul 18, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> I put the 'eh' in sexy...
> 
> Something is interesting me at this moment.  What exactly makes for a sexy pose?  Is it just someone in their underwear looking at the camera.  Isn't sexy about sex hence the word sexy?  Shouldn't sexy conjure up feelings of passion?  These photos don't do that for me.  But I'm a repressed individual I guess.



Maybe if that was your wife of 20 years and you hadn't seen her in anything but Brawny man pajamas for the last 18 years, you would think differently.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess, right?  Ha!  Oh well...I'm a loner anyhow...what the heck do I know about sexy?  I have two kids and don't plan on having anymore.  So no real reason to go looking for what sexy could mean...


----------



## MissCream (Jul 18, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> I put the 'eh' in sexy...
> 
> Something is interesting me at this moment.  What exactly makes for a sexy pose?  Is it just someone in their underwear looking at the camera.  Isn't sexy about sex hence the word sexy?  Shouldn't sexy conjure up feelings of passion?  These photos don't do that for me.  But I'm a repressed individual I guess.



I wasn't really going for Sexy, more of a sensual soft look  She is 37 (and surprisingly one of the best models I've shot with)  I do have some "sexy" ones but it's just not my style I guess! I'll post one in a few moments just for you lol.

Edit: Maybe not, I just don't like the racy ones that much, they look kind of trashy.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 18, 2011)

Right on...but will I know it when I see it?  This thread has taught me quite a bit already...thank you MissCream for starting it...and thanks for the inspiration...


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 18, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> I put the 'eh' in sexy...
> 
> Something is interesting me at this moment.  What exactly makes for a sexy pose?  Is it just someone in their underwear looking at the camera.  Isn't sexy about sex hence the word sexy?  Shouldn't sexy conjure up feelings of passion?  These photos don't do that for me.  But I'm a repressed individual I guess.



You can conjure up feelings of passion without overtly blurting out, "Look! SHE WANTS SEX NOW!" Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and if these shots don't do it for you, then that's totally cool. When I see photos that are blatant (like what you had mentioned earlier) it goes from being sexy to sleazy, at least for me. Taking your suggestion, she might as well just shoot the girl on the bed, underwear on the floor, rose petals on the bed, and a box of condoms and bottle of lube on the night stand. There's a time and a place for that kind of photo, but I'm guessing the OP wasn't looking for that.


----------



## brandibell (Jul 18, 2011)

I think they are great!


----------



## adversus (Jul 18, 2011)

Definition of "sexy":  anything that makes my naughty bits tingle.

But my definition of sexy may not be everyones definition of sexy.  As such some people won't like these pictures, some will.  But hey, that's art for you.


----------



## amandalee (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought 1-3 of the first set were AWESOME! I loved the contrast of the B&Ws I agree with a post made earlier that she is way tan for the background without the B&W conversion... IMO #3 is AMAZING! I LOVED IT!


----------

